# Smarty's Spay is OVER!!!!



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

With the summer we had full of urinary track infections, false pregnancy, 3 cancel spay dates and the calls I have had from people wanting a puppy out of her, offers of stud services, this was a difficult decision. You begin to wonder if you are doing the right thing. I kept telling myself, “The world has enough puppies, I did not buy her to breed. If I don’t do this I will breed her and keep all the Babies!!! ”:frusty:

So, yesterday was a very hard day for us. Smarty knew something was wrong when we left the house at 7:00 A.M. with no breakfast or water. After drawing and checking her blood, running a urine test she was ready to go. My vet said, “We better get Smarty done fast or we are going to loose Sandi! Smarty will be fine but I am not sure about her.” 

I’ve assisted in many surgeries but this one was hard for me, I kept checking her breathing and monitors. Almost no blood, a text book surgery and before long she was placed on the warming pad waiting to wake up. I took advantage of this time to grind her nails as short as possible, clip the hair between her pads and have her teeth checked (nothing needed there).

Smarty was rather hard to wake up, did not eat or drink anything yesterday but sometime during the night she jumped off the bed to go pee on her pad and jumped back on without waking me or DH. The jump was a no no of course so I hope she didn’t pull anything. She is still very sleepy, will walk about 10 steps, sit and look like carry me, checks her belly, lick a little and then walks a few more steps. She is going out to pee and poop, and roll on her back in the grass. She ate a good breakfast and wants her treat when she comes in, food is always a good sign. I am really glad this is over.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandi, glad to hear Smarty's surgery went well!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Well that was a big step, it is always hard watching your own have a surgery done!! But I am glad she is doing well!! Lots of hugs...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: I'm happy to read it was a real success and Smarty is doing so well!:whoo:

I bet you are so relieved!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I bet it felt like this day would never come! I'm so impressed that you were able to assist with Smarty's surgery and that she is recovering so well. That's great to read.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks Everyone, she is getting more normal by the hour. In our area we did not have emergency clinics until recently so when we had an emergency it was help or pay for an assistant to come in. Over the years with the dogs, cats and horses I've had to do a lot with this vet and he would have thought I was sick if I had not been in there.

It probably would have been easier on me to just drop off and pick up, but that thought never entered my mind.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Sandi and Smarty!!! it's DONE. I can't imagine assisting on one of my pups surgery... Is that what you do for a living? I am so glad that you are both ok.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am also glad that Smarty and you Sandi are doing well. Lots of belly rubs from me and lickies from Lilly.*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy I am a Realtor, a broker in fact, just had many animals. Smarty is so special to us this one bothered me more than any before.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Smarty!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, what great news to hear! I know it's been months that you've been waiting for this and I'm glad Smarty was healthy enough to get the surgery done. You both did great! :whoo:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So glad all went well...I have to go through it soon. So nervous!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sandy I'm so glad for you. I do remember reading all the ups and downs getting to this spay for Smarty. I'm so impressed that you were able to assist. They'd have needed someone in the OR to assist in picking me up. 

Glad she is feeling better already...but no more jumping Smarty!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:whoo:I'm glad to hear Smarty is doing well, and that you survived it also. :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad the surgery went well. Hope she feels better real soon!
Gina


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaww, gentle hugs to Smarty. I'm glad it's over. :hug: to you too, Sandi, you are so brave. I could never do that.


----------

